
First Round Capital launches their news feed - jkopelman
http://redeye.firstround.com/2010/02/our-new-website.html?awesm=frc.vc_3A0&utm_medium=frc.vc-twitter&utm_source=twitter.com&utm_content=bookmarklet-twitter
======
JacobAldridge
An example of the value-add a good VC / VC firm will provide to a business,
over and above the capital they invest.

